# Which nissan is the fastest?



## davidgeorge (Sep 3, 2010)

i want to know which nissan car is best: nissan maxima 2009, or nissan gtr 2009


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

For me it has to be the Nissan Note... it's pure awesomeness.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Elliott stop messing around you know the new micra 1.2 is a weapon.

Robbie


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought they were back at school this week?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

inset day


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> I thought they were back at school this week?


Monday :clap:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Elliott stop messing around you know the new micra 1.2 is a weapon.
> 
> Robbie


My GF gdad has one...in red

Elliot didn't you take a Note (over the 370Z) when you took your GTR in?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Should say Robbie - when I went to Race Academy with Nissan they did have a Micra with two 350Z engines:nervous: in it....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> Should say Robbie - when I went to Race Academy with Nissan they did have a Micra with two 350Z engines:nervous: in it....


About as fast as me running mate  :thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> About as fast as me running mate  :thumbsup:


lol


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Ignoring the effects of air resistance a murano off roading on a cliff can accelerate from 0-60 in 2.7 seconds so I think that must be the fastest nissan


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

axolotl said:


> Ignoring the effects of air resistance a murano off roading on a cliff can accelerate from 0-60 in 2.7 seconds so I think that must be the fastest nissan


Have to disagree - my stagea is heavier so would be quicker down the cliff by a smidgen .







Of course not as fast as a long wheelbase Nissan patrol as that is heavier still.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

lol Galileo would have begged to differ with you as weight doesn't affect the acceleration due to gravity but your stagea would be quicker anyway as it would have less air resistance


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

axolotl said:


> lol Galileo would have begged to differ with you as weight doesn't affect the acceleration due to gravity but your stagea would be quicker anyway as it would have less air resistance


But weight does affect terminal velocity


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> But weight does affect terminal velocity


yes it does :bowdown1:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Also if you fold the rear seats down it decreases the drag so you go faster


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

axolotl said:


> lol Galileo would have begged to differ with you as weight doesn't affect the acceleration due to gravity but your stagea would be quicker anyway as it would have less air resistance


And I just realised, it's newtons law of gravity not gallileo lol 


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Newton was born around the time that Galileo died. Galileo Galilei famously proved that objects of different weight accelerate at the same rate due to gravity by dropping objects of different weight from the Tower of Pisa. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galileo's_Leaning_Tower_of_Pisa_experiment There have been several great scientists who have had insights into gravity: Galileo, Newton, Kepler, Einstein and more recently Penrose and Hawking. Ok....I'll shut up now......cheque please!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

just to add geek value. i dont think there are any cliffs on earth that are high enough to worry about the terminal velocity of a car. saturn on the other hand!:shy:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Saturns a gas giant. Ain't no cliffs there


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

hmmm. i concur. well replace saturn with 'larger planet than earth with a weaker force of gravity' and we're on the same page.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

You missed out with cliffs


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

axolotl said:


> Newton was born around the time that Galileo died. Galileo Galilei famously proved that objects of different weight accelerate at the same rate due to gravity by dropping objects of different weight from the Tower of Pisa. Galileo's Leaning Tower of Pisa experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia There have been several great scientists who have had insights into gravity: Galileo, Newton, Kepler, Einstein and more recently Penrose and Hawking. Ok....I'll shut up now......cheque please!


Actually.. it is a myth that Galileo dropped them off the tower of Pisa.
He rolled round objects down a hill and because of the slope, it was more easily observable.

THe tower of Pisa story probably just sounds more fancy and that is why it gained so much popularity.. but it is undoubtedly false. Have a read on Stephen Hawkings website where they go into more detail about this.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

0-62.5 mph 3.6 sec with LC off with LC in R mode 3.3 sec 
I will never try LC off again!!!!!

Bad for the gearbox.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Elliott stop messing around you know the new micra 1.2 is a weapon.
> 
> Robbie


yes it is, with LPG 800 miles with 75 liters LPG :bowdown1::bowdown1:

:flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

enshiu said:


> 0-62.5 mph 3.6 sec with LC off with LC in R mode 3.3 sec
> I will never try LC off again!!!!!
> 
> Bad for the gearbox.


Does LC stand for Large Cliff?

I presume its bad for gearbox because all the front of the car passes through it went it hits the bottom.................. 

DaveG


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

ATCO said:


> Does LC stand for Large Cliff?
> 
> I presume its bad for gearbox because all the front of the car passes through it went it hits the bottom..................
> 
> DaveG


lol  Launch control = LC


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

enshiu said:


> lol  Launch control = LC




more like lost control which is why he drove off the cliff

or better still largely clueless


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

The nissan nobber is the fastest, it has a 7.6 litre W12 engine, hand built in the omori factory out of 2 VR38DETT engines.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Or was it the nissan pugwash?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

give me a Nissan Cube with 2L I can race anyday


----------



## Bing (Aug 26, 2010)

@davidgeorge. Which is faster?! The R35 is faster, but the Maxima may be better? Which question were you asking?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Bing said:


> @davidgeorge. Which is faster?! The R35 is faster, but the Maxima may be better? Which question were you asking?


The real question is "does anyone understand the meaning of irony?" 

It's a piss take, haven't you read the replies?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The real question is "does anyone understand the meaning of irony?"
> 
> It's a piss take, haven't you read the replies?



Surely not thats really upset me................

I have just replaced the Stageas coolant with heavy water and was going down to dover this weekend with cliff to improve my stageas LC time


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The real question is "does anyone understand the meaning of irony?"
> 
> It's a piss take, haven't you read the replies?



Surely not thats really upset me................

I have just replaced the Stageas coolant with heavy water and was going down to dover this weekend with cliff to improve my stageas LC time

and how to you get a cube to roll anywhere


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> I have just replaced the Stageas coolant with heavy water and was going down to dover this weekend with cliff to improve my stageas LC time


I understand you being a little disappointed with your time at the Pod but isn't driving it off a cliff to improve that time a bit drastic?

There'll be no second or third run you know!


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> Surely not thats really upset me................
> 
> I have just replaced the Stageas coolant with heavy water and was going down to dover this weekend with cliff to improve my stageas LC time
> 
> and how to you get a cube to roll anywhere



dont forget to optimise the air flow, that will help on the LC times


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

depends on how much bhp you have + what drag co. <0.27 and also how much slip(grip) you got from 1st and 2nd gear.

I lost to a R34 with (750 bhp) with my almost standard GT-R (500 bhp) with drag ( I am a beginner with shifting even with automatics at drag)


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

enshiu said:


> depends on how much bhp you have + what drag co. <0.27 and also how much slip(grip) you got from 1st and 2nd gear.
> 
> I lost to a R34 with (750 bhp) with my almost standard GT-R (500 bhp) with drag ( I am a beginner with shifting even with automatics at drag)



Thats so very true slip is important - I missed gear cos my hand slipped off the gearlever when I tried to change up. 


Of course I wont have that problem if I use the LC going down
at dover
















TMAXX question is ....... how long can this thread go on ? 

:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I understand you being a little disappointed with your time at the Pod but isn't driving it off a cliff to improve that time a bit drastic?
> 
> There'll be no second or third run you know!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> Thats so very true slip is important - I missed gear cos my hand slipped off the gearlever when I tried to change up.
> 
> 
> Of course I wont have that problem if I use the LC going down
> at dover


Apparently Topspeed types fit low drag tyres for top speed runs. If you folded down the Stag's seats and fitted Micra wheels you'd be onto a winner for your cliff run.

Apparently weight saving makes you faster too so maybe borrowing some cylinders of hydrogen to stick in the boot would add a couple of MPH. With the seats down you'd be able to get loads of cylinders in there and double the effect.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mickey T Chalkcutter Drag Radials for me every time. Specially developed for cliff runs. You must've heard of them?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

enshiu said:


> lol  Launch control = LC


I thought LC was Laugh Control! Switching this off is a gas!

Nissan Sunny 1.3 SGS - She'll make 0.5 past light speed..(Only after accelerating in the clear vaccum of space heading towards a black hole with a brisk westerley up her freakle!)

Great first car though:flame:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

get a nissan maxima with RB engine! or a 350/370 with RB engine!.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't get the Datsun Laural out of my head.
Beautiful, attractive, and awesome.
Lightweight, and no charge for attractiveness or awesomeness.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I can't get the Datsun Laural out of my head.
> Beautiful, attractive, and awesome.
> Lightweight, and no charge for attractiveness or awesomeness.


Yeah the RB30DET(T) or RB33DET(T) are really a beast!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Many years ago I made a serious attempt to prove beyond all doubt that my girlfriends yellow Datsun 120Y was in fact the worlds fastest car. Then it spun a rod bearing...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Now spinning a rod bearing after going off a cliff is doubly unfortunate


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

That was the most unfortunate aspect, I neglected to try the drive off a cliff ploy, I tried to do it with the pure raw aggressive power of the 120Y.

AND I was only a few hundred yards behind the 1.6 MKIII Cortina that was the object of my desire :runaway:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

lol.....


----------

